# help im in a pinch!! in wisconsin



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

i know this is the wrong place to put this but i need help!.. long story short my duramax motor decided to take a dump and needs to be replaced. if anyone has a used truck with a blade they want to sell in the 5-7 K range let me know !! i cant afford to be short a truck i have been trying to keep up with the snow with the bobcat but its not working so well


thanks danny
portage, wi
608-697-4028


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70255


----------

